

Offer HN: Grab lunch with the photos team at Facebook - Sam_Odio

I've been meaning to do this for a while, and offer HN seems like the right venue.  I'd love to connect the Facebook photos team with the HN community in an authentic way.  It seems like a laid-back lunch is a good way to start.<p>Interested? Email me: samodio@facebook.com and mention whether Nov 15th works for you.  We probably have capacity for 6-10 people.<p>Photos team members that will likely attend:
- Justin Mitchell (hn: justinmitchell; tech lead)
- Tom Watson (designer)
- Paul Carduner (hn: pcardune; engineer)
- Nathaniel Roman (hn: nroman; engineer)
- Makinde Adeagbo (hn makinde; engineer)
- Stefan Parker (user interface engineer)<p>What this is not:
- This is not a "ploy" by the recruiting or PR departments (neither of those teams are involved)
- This is not an interview or a chance to get hired (though we'll tell you what it's like to work here)
- This is not a way to "advertise" our brand (we leave that to marketing).
======
johnswamps
I would enjoy this, but I don't have any particular reason to meet with you
guys. Are you looking mainly for people who are interested in photos?

~~~
Sam_Odio
No way. Come on by. We talk about photos all day...it'll be nice to discuss
something else.

~~~
Terretta
What about videos?

------
dbz
I'm only 18 with nothing to bring to the table besides my charming smile. Am I
still eligible?

~~~
Zev
I don't see why you wouldn't be. Just don't order any alcohol, if you go to a
bar. I've never seen a place card at the doorway during lunchtime.

You should probably send an email asking as well.

Note: I don't know Sam or the venues he/the team has in mind. This is just
based on my own experiences in going to bars for lunch whilst not being 21.

------
nick007
great idea. will you guys be doing one of these in the facebook dublin office
soon?

~~~
Sam_Odio
Unfortunately the entire photos team works in palo alto. If lunch goes well we
might be able to convince a Dublin team to do the same.

------
hassaanm
Hey Sam, by any chance, were you at UT (University of Texas) last week? I
attended a Tech Talk by the Photos team. I believe Makinde was there.

~~~
thinkbohemian
If you go to UT i highly recommend going to Austin Software Mentors meetings.

~~~
hassaanm
Really? I see random flyers for them across campus but never gave it too much
thought. Thanks! I'll be sure to check it out. Would you by any chance be able
to send me some info about the club (meeting places/time)?

------
thinkbohemian
Greetings from Austin (work for Gowalla right downtown)!! Sounds like fun, but
like the majority of posters here, i do believe a flight out might be a little
impractical.

If you're ever visiting the Austin branch of FB let me know.

------
grosen
Too bad I'm over in the East Coast. Would love to have met you all! Have a
great time.

------
sunkan
The idea is intriguing. I have no reason to meet you guys, but hoping some
serendipitous goodness will rub off from meeting some very talented hackers.
Count me in, if you still have spots open.

------
cothinkit
If you're ever in NYC, would love to grab a bite! Thanks for the offer!

------
faramarz
I'm only 7hrs+ flight away from you.. Thanks for the invite though! ;)

~~~
balu
about 18hrs here ;)

------
dotBen
This is a great idea. I don't have anything really to contribute to Facebook
photos conversation but I commend you for reaching out the community like
this.

------
beunick
Humm.. interesting.. I can see where you are going with this... would love to
share some ideas with you guys but I am in Toronto. Maybe next time...

------
dabent
Not sure of the exact date of the YC Winter 2011 interviews, but put it
adjacent to that date and you might catch some people from out of town.

------
fredliu
Sounds great~ happen to be in town that day~ count me in if there are still
seats~

------
guynamedloren
If the team feels like making a trip to Champaign, IL then sign me up!

~~~
ABrandt
You're in Champaign? So you must go to U of I. I'm at Bradley up in Peoria.
Send me an email if you'd like (your email isn't in your profile). I always
enjoy meeting folks in the area.

~~~
jcsalterego
A bunch of us Illinois CS/ECE students, alumni and various stragglers hang out
on irc.nullirc.net's #cs.

~~~
guynamedloren
Cool, I'll have to check this out too. I had no idea fellow UIUC students were
hanging out on HN. I'm not particularly fond of the startup culture here (and
Midwest in general) but I haven't given up yet!

------
mmmmax
Totally in - sent you an email

------
smoody
i'm in nyc, so it won't work for me, but wanted to say... Nicely done!

------
cadr
Is this in Mountain View?

~~~
eam
I believe it's in Palo Alto.

------
citizenkeys
i rsvp'd a yes.

~~~
robyates
Same here, I just sent you an email. That's a really great gesture! Thanks!

